# TB event stallion



## 24swallow (20 February 2009)

I have a advanced event mare which i would like to put to a TB stallion which has Evented i was told about Revolution has anyone seen him or got offspring's by him? i was told he has a fab temperament and is very good looking. 
Does anyone know any other TB event stallions?


----------



## shazza283 (20 February 2009)

Primitive Fairie Tale also in N yorks.

Ed King Hill - yorks - sports horse tho'

Rev's a very nice boy and I believe some of his stock did well at last year's gradings. BEF futurity I think I mean !!


----------



## Iestyn (20 February 2009)

What about some of the Welton stallions? Are most of them near enough TB?


----------



## 24swallow (20 February 2009)

thanks for that but i do need a full TB because my mare needs more speed!


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (20 February 2009)

How about Devils Jump?
He doesnt seem to have a BE even record but did BYEH and has progeny that event


----------



## competitiondiva (20 February 2009)

By Rock King who was a tb advanced event stallion:
http://www.horseselect.co.uk/stallion/stallion/stal12/stal12.htm

http://www.louellastud.co.uk/primitive_proposal.php
by primitive rising.


----------



## 24swallow (20 February 2009)

i have primitive rising horses which really dont have very good temps which i feel is very important in eventing. That is why i like the sound of Revolution because i was told all is off springs have fab temps!


----------



## competitiondiva (20 February 2009)

Yes I do like the look of revolution, I'm not up on his breeding except Nijinsky.  

My friend who events really likes Rock King offspring.

Could also look at this stallion by Java Tiger :  http://www.greatbrockhamhurststud.co.uk/onemoretiger.htm


----------



## eventrider23 (20 February 2009)

Kings Composer is producing some very good stock. He is the maternal brother to Devil's Jump and was the Top sire overall in the 2007 BEF Futurity series.  This is his site: http://www.dalcotes.co.uk

There is also the Advanced eventing stallion Weston Justice.  Not pure TB BUT he is 15/16ths and so would technically be eligible to P2P under rules.  He is in turn by the TB event sire Criminal Law and out of the 3* event mare Weston Miskris who was by the TB stallion Krisinsky.

Then there is Trifolio, sire of the eventer Trenear. http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_9303.html

There is also frozen semen left for Miners Lamp, who is the TB sire of Tina Cook's Miners Frolic.


----------



## millitiger (21 February 2009)

stravinsky? full tb but will also add a lot of movement. i was going to use him this year on a mare that needed to be refined and needed a horse with a proper gallop.

i have a 5yro by One More Tiger- she is stunning to look at, exceptionally scopey but very, very hot. she will be a super eventer but is definitely a professional ride!
she is out of an Inchinor flat mare though, so not sure which side the hotness comes from- she certainly has a real turn of speed though!

i also have a 3yro by Primitive Proposal and he is lovely and calm and laid back! a really sweet gentleman who i have no qualms about backing myself. he is really athletic and has an effortless gallop as well as a really 'wow' trot.
i bought him from the Louella Stud for £2k as a weanling and have been offered £10k + for him from many knowledgable eventing 'experts.'


----------



## Maesfen (21 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


i have a 5yro by One More Tiger- she is stunning to look at, exceptionally scopey but very, very hot. she will be a super eventer but is definitely a professional ride!
she is out of an Inchinor flat mare though, so not sure which side the hotness comes from- she certainly has a real turn of speed though!



[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, that amuses me!  All the Tiger babies I know, mine included, are so laid back they're horizontal!  I've already sat on my almost yearling while she was laying in the stable, she just carried on snoring!


----------



## S_N (21 February 2009)

Have to say I was thinking the same Pat, though you have known far more of them than I have.

I'd recommend Kings Composer too.  My rising 3yo by him is cracking, if I may say so myself.  He helped King to his BEF award in 2007, by being the top Eventing Yearling at Arena UK, making him the 3rd highest place Eventing yearling in the Country.  He is also a County Sportshorse Class winner.  And as well as being a good looking animal, he also has a fabulous and uncomplicated temperament - bit like an overgrown labrador!  He's a very quick learner and is exceptionally bold.


----------



## Maggie2 (21 February 2009)

I don't know where OP lives, but I think I'm right in saying that KC does not do AI?  I think the semen doesn't travel which could be why he only went to Twemlows one season.


----------



## S_N (21 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't know where OP lives, but I think I'm right in saying that KC does not do AI?  I think the semen doesn't travel which could be why he only went to Twemlows one season. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This certainly used to be the case, but apparently they have found an extender that works for him, for chilled semen!  So not such a bleak outlook.  Besides, I know for a fact that mares travel to Dalcotes from as far away as Ireland to go to King.  If a shared ride can be found on a transporter, the costs are kept down.


----------



## Bossanova (21 February 2009)

Weston Justice would be top of my list to add refinement, speed and blood. He was a very good eventer himself which I think is a must for event stallions who dont yet have older competing stock. We have a stunning rising 4yr old by him who looks the business.
Revoultion was a grade 1 but never actually got round an advanced, for a potential top class eventer I'd want more than that.


----------



## Baydale (21 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


i have a 5yro by One More Tiger- she is stunning to look at, exceptionally scopey but very, very hot. she will be a super eventer but is definitely a professional ride!
she is out of an Inchinor flat mare though, so not sure which side the hotness comes from- she certainly has a real turn of speed though!



[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, that amuses me!  All the Tiger babies I know, mine included, are so laid back they're horizontal!  I've already sat on my almost yearling while she was laying in the stable, she just carried on snoring! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Made me chuckle too, as our One More Tiger filly, Myrtle, is the same. She's got a bit of attitude, but more in how she demands attention and is very "in your face".


----------



## volatis (21 February 2009)

Weston Justice for me too, from the TB or near TB event stallions


----------



## Maggie2 (21 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I don't know where OP lives, but I think I'm right in saying that KC does not do AI?  I think the semen doesn't travel which could be why he only went to Twemlows one season. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This certainly used to be the case, but apparently they have found an extender that works for him, for chilled semen!  So not such a bleak outlook.  Besides, I know for a fact that mares travel to Dalcotes from as far away as Ireland to go to King.  If a shared ride can be found on a transporter, the costs are kept down. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's good news then,


----------



## Eventerlad15 (21 February 2009)

I like the look of One more tiger, and I have to say Primative propasal too-he's related to my old mare, as is Western Justice.
I personally like the look of Revolution too, and he has some nice offspring out. I wouldn't mind using him on one of my mares.


----------



## Eventerlad15 (21 February 2009)

Would also suggest Welton stallions. Double Cracker is very nice and we have a rising 2 yr old by Adonis.


----------



## pinktiger (21 February 2009)

i have a welton ambassador chap, and hes fantastic, moves beautifully, incredible (sp) brain on him!!


----------



## millitiger (21 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


i have a 5yro by One More Tiger- she is stunning to look at, exceptionally scopey but very, very hot. she will be a super eventer but is definitely a professional ride!
she is out of an Inchinor flat mare though, so not sure which side the hotness comes from- she certainly has a real turn of speed though!



[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, that amuses me!  All the Tiger babies I know, mine included, are so laid back they're horizontal!  I've already sat on my almost yearling while she was laying in the stable, she just carried on snoring! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Made me chuckle too, as our One More Tiger filly, Myrtle, is the same. She's got a bit of attitude, but more in how she demands attention and is very "in your face". 

[/ QUOTE ]

ours WAS lovely and quiet to do as a real youngster- probably one of the easiest horses i have broken.

BUT as a 5yro she is now one of the sharpest horses i have ridden!! she constantly needs new things to interest her brain hence she is already doing 'baby' half pass etc as otherwise flatwork is far too boring for her.
roadwork is also very boring and you have to be constantly aware of everything in case you teleport to the other side of the road- there is no relaxing on a long rein on Millie.

and it is not just my opinion that she is 'hot'- professionals have described her as very sharp when we have gone for clinics and lessons etc.

as i say, she is very talented though and will do any job you ask her to do immediately (but very enthusiastically!!)- she never naps or jinks etc.
we have had her since birth and she has always been a very independent little lady and certainly knows her own mind.


----------



## Thefuture (21 February 2009)

I have been down to see Kings Composer and the young colt Parkmore George at Dalcotes and I was told by Angela that there is definitely a limited amount of frozen semen at Twemlows available and that chilled semen will also be in the pipeline later in the season.

For me I am still going to send my mares down as they are looked after so well at Dalcotes and mares do tend to go in foal quickly I have weighed up the Pros and Cons together with a mass of calculations on costs of travel .v. vet ai packages etc etc and feel with empty mares it is the right thing for me.

If you want information about Kings availability then just ring Angela 07765 007343 who will no doubt fill you in on what is coming off this year.


----------



## Maesfen (21 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

ours WAS lovely and quiet to do as a real youngster- probably one of the easiest horses i have broken.

BUT as a 5yro she is now one of the sharpest horses i have ridden!! she constantly needs new things to interest her brain hence she is already doing 'baby' half pass etc as otherwise flatwork is far too boring for her.
roadwork is also very boring and you have to be constantly aware of everything in case you teleport to the other side of the road- there is no relaxing on a long rein on Millie.

and it is not just my opinion that she is 'hot'- professionals have described her as very sharp when we have gone for clinics and lessons etc.

as i say, she is very talented though and will do any job you ask her to do immediately (but very enthusiastically!!)- she never naps or jinks etc.
we have had her since birth and she has always been a very independent little lady and certainly knows her own mind. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I better make sure I keep in Kitty's good books then so she stays horizontal; I don't do vertical or side shifts, especially at speed, any more!


----------



## billyslad (22 February 2009)

Have you considered looking at the stats  produced by British Eventing for the 6 and 7 year olds that are competing ?
Master Imp or Puissance would be my personal choice as they are both proven and their stock on the ground is doing very well


----------



## TrueColours (22 February 2009)

Guaranteed Gold (16.1hh cremello TB stallion) evented up to the Training Level here in Canada and then his owner at the time opted not to continue on with him which was a real shame

he can be seen at:

http://www.angelfire.com/on3/TrueColoursFarm/GG.html

He will be coming to Scotland in 2010 and will be available at that time both Live Cover and Shipped Semen

He will be at:

www.Goldfieldsstud.com once he does arrive

Good luck in your search!


----------



## catts (23 February 2009)

Mill Law is very nice. 
I like Devils Jump alot.
I haven't seen Kings Composer, but hear good things about him.
Graham Heal at Vauterhill in Devon has a lot of TB stallions including Bandmaster (nice chap), Relief Pitcher (Beautiful old boy), Primitive Academy (who looks exactly like his grand sire Royal Academy) and Royal Storm (a first timer who looks the 'event' type).
Not sure if anyone on here has looked at Shining Spirit (http://www.tregoosefarmstud.co.uk/) down in Cornwall, but he looks interesting as a TB event sire....

It depends how much you have to spend.....

I have a 3/4 TB 1/4 ID mare who I think I'm going to send to Tinsley Faeire Legend. I just love his pedigree for eventing.


----------



## Daisychain (23 February 2009)

What about Jaguar Mail?


----------



## sallyf (23 February 2009)

I think OP is after a TB stallion that has actually evented of which there arnt that many.

[ QUOTE ]
Mill Law is very nice. 
I like Devils Jump alot.
I haven't seen Kings Composer, but hear good things about him.
Graham Heal at Vauterhill in Devon has a lot of TB stallions including Bandmaster (nice chap), Relief Pitcher (Beautiful old boy), Primitive Academy (who looks exactly like his grand sire Royal Academy) and Royal Storm (a first timer who looks the 'event' type).
Not sure if anyone on here has looked at Shining Spirit (http://www.tregoosefarmstud.co.uk/) down in Cornwall, but he looks interesting as a TB event sire....

It depends how much you have to spend.....

I have a 3/4 TB 1/4 ID mare who I think I'm going to send to Tinsley Faeire Legend. I just love his pedigree for eventing. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------

